# Best Nailer you'll find in this price range



## mat

My dad acutally has this same nailer and I've used it once to build some closet shelving with great results. I'll be buying one this weekend for use on some around the house projects. Glad to hear you like it too.


----------



## DaveHerron

Don't know if it is the same model, but I've been using a Bostitch Brad Nailer for about 4 years now and I too have had good luck with it. No jams, ever. I can't say that mine always drives the brad to the required depth but it's in the high 90's percent. Overall, I've been pleased also. Would I buy it again? Maybe. I'd have to look at my options at the time.


----------



## naperville

TWW,
I too bought this one about 4 years ago and have had great results. Never a jam or misfire. Only downside, (rather insignificant) is the protective rubber tip is too easy to knock off. Thankfully it is bright orange and easy to spot on the sawdust covered floor.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## GaryK

Nice review, but I already have a Senco.


----------



## Woodshopfreak

Cool. Wish I had a compressor.  They are expesnive


----------



## jcees

Ditto on that puppy. I have one too and it has been very reliable and a cinch to use. I like *NOT *having to oil the thing too. I recently purchased the Bostitch 15ga.angle feed brad nailer. Sweet! I gave it a workout the first week on my paw-in-law's new boat dock driving 2" stainless brads. Worked like a charm and again, *NO* oil.

always,
J.C.


----------



## JasonH

I've had this bad boy for about 2 years, and I LOVE it! Never a single problem with it.


----------



## cajunpen

Good review. These things (pneumatic nailers) are about as handy as pockets on a shirt. I have the Porter Cable version, a Porter Cable pin nailer, a Pasload trim nailer and a Pasload framing gun. Don't know where my hammer is - and don't really care. These nailers are just great!!!


----------



## sbryan55

I have one of these as well and have used it without a problem for nearly 4 years.


----------



## webatxcent

I can only jump on the upbeat band wagon. I too have one and absolutely love it.


----------



## rikkor

I have one of these. I don't use it often, but when I have it has worked flawlessly.


----------



## JebStuart

I'm a newby and don't want to make a neby's mistake.

The above reviews are all helpful and very positive, but when I go to my online shop which carries this tool and also has reviews, say this tool is a "lemon." I'm inclined to believe and trust the Lumberjocks' review but perhaps this tool has changed (manufacturing changes??). Anyway, here's the tool I think you are referring to: Bostitch BT200K-2 - 2" 18 Gauge Oil-Free Brad Nailer Kit. Any clarification would be appreciated.


----------



## JDL

Mine works fine but doesn't exactly feel like its built to last… Are all safety's that rickety? Also, the magnetic strip came off first thing so I had to glue it back. No big deal.


----------



## thiel

Picked one of these on tooliday.com for $26. Nice!


----------



## a1Jim

nice nailer


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

I have that same gun its a nice nailer.


----------



## Holz_und_Geschichte41

I purchased this nailer about 5-months ago brand new. It worked just fine until yesterday when as I pulled the trigger air came pouring out of the trigger opening and the driver didn't move at all. I called Bostitch and it sounds like an O-ring failed. This seems odd considering how new it is, the brand, and how relatively little I use it. Perhaps the O-ring failed because I may have been using too much air pressure. But in either case I need to make the decision to act on the 7-year warranty and drive 50 miles for this gun or just buy a new one or buy one of a better brand. I was a fantastic gun until the O-ring broke/failed.


----------



## hardmorningwood

I concur, best nailer i have.


----------



## pintodeluxe

Mine looks very similar, but is an 1855K model. It also shoots 2" 18 gauge brads. Great gun.

The BT200k is usually packaged in a three gun kit, while the 1855K is sold by itself.

Mine has never jammed, and just plain works. Quite lightweight too.


----------

